

RIM VP of Developer Relations slags YouMail for abandoning their BB app. - reiichiroh
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/04/18/rim-lashes-out-against-one-apps-retreat-from-blackberry/

======
reiichiroh
Alec Saunders, VP of Developer Relations at RIM calling kettle black: "Alex,
one (former) CEO to another, one entrepreneur to another – I think it’s time
to hang up the spurs cowboy. From where I sit, it looks like YouMail needed to
pivot five years ago to remain relevant, and you missed the window."

------
reiichiroh
From WMPowerUser: [http://wmpoweruser.com/youmail-drops-rim-supporton-many-
days...](http://wmpoweruser.com/youmail-drops-rim-supporton-many-days-were-
now-getting-fewer-bb-users-than-windows-phone-7-users-and-we-dont-even-have-a-
windows-phone-7-app/)

